# MS 391 or husq 460?



## Rio_Grande (Aug 26, 2011)

First I am not a professional and don't earn a living with a saw. I do however heat my home and soon my shop with wood I cut. I have a Husqvarna 49 that has been awesome for over 15 years. I am wanting to buy a second saw and want something with a larger capacity. I have looked at the Husqvarna 460 whic my brother has and loves. Then today looked at The stihl ms391. 

If it were you which is better? The 391 Is 4cc larger and 100.00 more expensive.


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 26, 2011)

If you have had good luck and are happy with your Husky 49...
And your brother has had good luck and loves his 460...

Buy some Husky model (your choice) and get to cutting..!!!

And...this is coming from a Stihl guy..!!
Husky makes really good Pro saws...but you likely don't need that.

Best of luck with your new Husky purchase..!!

J2F


----------



## Tim Carroll (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess I wouldn't pay $100 more for the Stihl. I think either saw will work fine for you. I see that the local Farm Supply store sells the 460 with a 24" bar on them and I would think a 20" would work better on that saw. I say go for the 460 and happy cutting.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2011)

Both saws are bulky and over-heavy for their power - the Stihl is the heaviest, but also rated at more power.


----------



## Rio_Grande (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I was about to do just that and buy the husky. While we were looking we also priced an fs90 to try for thinning in an attmpt to save my back. Fella at the saw shop called me and made:tongue2: me a deal On both and the needed accessories. So I am the Proud owner of a 391 and the intro sized brushcutter


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Aug 26, 2011)

Rio_Grande said:


> Well I was about to do just that and buy the husky. While we were looking we also priced an fs90 to try for thinning in an attmpt to save my back. Fella at the saw shop called me and made:tongue2: me a deal On both and the needed accessories. So I am the Proud owner of a 391 and the intro sized brushcutter


 what shop did you purchase it at?


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm a stihl Guy now and a former husky Guy. I've owned husky 460 in the past and also have a ms310 although its one of my only non pro saws its a decent saw. Always starts and gets work done. I think you made a fine choice.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 26, 2011)

391


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 26, 2011)

The 391 right now is our most popular saw, it will legitimately run a 24" bar cutting hardwoods,
and they retailing for 560$. But if you have a good local Husky dealer buy a Husky, or if the Stihl dealer
treats you right buy a Stihl.


----------



## Rio_Grande (Aug 27, 2011)

The local dealer was kinda the thing that sealed the deal. The closest Husqvarna (actual saw shop) dealer is 30 miles from me and They have complained about my 49 in the past indicating it was not a "real" husky. So I know they would be the same with the 460. They dont stock them. When I went in to look they wanted to sell me a 900.00 saw indicating nothing cheaper was capable of a 24in bar. The stihl dealer was almost exactly oposite even suggesting a lower priced saw than what I orignally looked at. HE said this was the cheapest way to get into a 25" bar. I was wanting 24 so it worked out. All in all I dont have any reservations or concerns that they are going to treat me right and they tossed in a free case. 

Regardless I "think" I got a good deal and after running them both tonight I am pretty happy. There is a huge diffrence in cut stepping up to a 3/8 chain as opposed to the smaller one on the 49. I will have a better feel for both of them end of the day tomorrow as we have plenty of work. I know this is a chainsaw forum but I wanted to mention that FS90 is quite the weed eater. I will put the saw blade head on it today and see how it preforms on the brush we have to clear.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Aug 27, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> The 391 right now is our most popular saw, it will legitimately run a 24" bar cutting hardwoods,
> and they retailing for 560$. But if you have a good local Husky dealer buy a Husky, or if the Stihl dealer
> treats you right buy a Stihl.


 how do they handle the 25" bar? i have yet to run one of the 391, the 291 is quite an upgrade from the 290, i think it is well worth the extra money. just wondering what people are say about the 391/25" combo.


----------



## bigredd (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats on the new Stihl equipment. I have the fs90 (bike handles) and it has performed flawlessly for 2 years now. Recommend getting the 3-prong brush blade. I would have spent an extra $100 and gotten the 362, but the 391 should meet your needs.


----------



## fatboymoe (Aug 27, 2011)

I just rebuilt a Stihl 039 and it had a 25" B&C. I tried that combo after I got done and was kind of disappointed with the saws performance. I bought a 20" B&C and now it's a different animal all together. It's much better with the 20" set up. Maybe a modified 039 wuld pull a 25" B&C with authority, but a stock one was marginal at best in my limited experience.

Maybe your 391 has more power than the 039.


----------



## Rio_Grande (Aug 27, 2011)

The 391 is 64cc, not sure what that really works out to but that is the rating. I ran it last night but I didnt cut anything that used the entire bar or even most of it for that matter. But I will get some more on it today. 

I got the chisle tooth blade for the fs90. It is supposed to take down trees up to 4 inch, If it will take out brush and saplings with authority I will be happy.


----------



## Rio_Grande (Aug 27, 2011)

Got a good feel for it today, It is a huge upgrade from my 49 and as far as the 25 inch bar it pulled it just fine. I am happy with it and the fs 90 is so slick it is almost scary to run.


----------



## CR500 (Aug 28, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> how do they handle the 25" bar? i have yet to run one of the 391, the 291 is quite an upgrade from the 290, i think it is well worth the extra money. just wondering what people are say about the 391/25" combo.


 
I run one on mine, I first ran full comp chain and the saw handled it well but once I put skip on there it is a different game IMO if somebody is going to run a 25'' bar on the 391 a skip chain is the way to go with it. The 391 can pull a 25 pretty good not the best but not the worst either.

Here this is a pic of my saw with the 25'' bar.


----------



## Buzsaw (Aug 28, 2011)

Just bought a MS 391 for firewood cutting. Nice weight, enuff power, and find it easy on fuel. I am running it with a 24" bar (.050) and finding no problems. Very nice saw.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 28, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> how do they handle the 25" bar? i have yet to run one of the 391, the 291 is quite an upgrade from the 290, i think it is well worth the extra money. just wondering what people are say about the 391/25" combo.


 
We've been selling them mainly with 25's, and haven't had any complaints yet. They were purchased to replace everything from 039's 036's, 044's and 041's and they like that it will pull a 25" bar for under 600$ with tax.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd take a 390 over a 460 anyday of the week. jMO. 

I'm sure the 391 would be even better than the 390 so it would be a no-brainer to me anyways.


----------



## cheeves (Sep 27, 2011)

Rio_Grande said:


> Well I was about to do just that and buy the husky. While we were looking we also priced an fs90 to try for thinning in an attmpt to save my back. Fella at the saw shop called me and made:tongue2: me a deal On both and the needed accessories. So I am the Proud owner of a 391 and the intro sized brushcutter


 Muffler Mod it!


----------

